# Outboard stuff



## Outboardguy44 (Apr 27, 2022)

I play with different stuff than most folks. My sickness is reviving antique outboard motors. FWIW the proper term for most motors built prior to 1920 is "detachable rowboat motor" which is how the manufacturers referred to them.

This one is actually built in 1925, but the design dates to 1915-16 and was likely an effort to make a few bucks by assembling leftover parts from a defunct marine engine company. its an Arrow rowboat motor built by Pausin Engineering of Newark, NJ, and was likely the very end of the line for this motor that was designed and first built in 1916 by the Waterman Marine Co in Detroit, MI

The job shown here was to rebuild the propeller shaft. Normally that's pretty easy - just toss the old one and make a new shaft out of brass or steel. This one is more complicated because of the fact that this motor uses a variable pitch propeller, and part of the prop blade adjustment mechanism is incorporated into the prop shaft itself. Thus, while the shaft section that is supported by the lower unit bushings was worn and had to be replaced, the section with the lugs for the prop blades on it had to be salvaged and reused. Long and short of it, I cut the old worn part off and grafted a replacement section on to the prop lugs by threading the lug section and machining a replacement section that is screwed on and pinned to prevent loosening. All that work, and the finished part is hidden from view so nobody will ever see it. Last picture is the actual motor nearing its final reassembly.


----------



## Brent H (Apr 27, 2022)

@Outboardguy44 - super great work!!  That is excellent to see a small scale variable pitch prop / well done!!!


----------

